# Establish in Dubai as a woman with kids not divorced



## siesta (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi everybody,

I have a tricky question for the forum members. I have searched for answers on internet but I found nothing. Maybee you will be able to help me.

I leave in Dubai for the past 6 years with a residence visa, I'm employed by a foreign company and my situation is 100 % transparent. Saying that, I have a girlfriend in europe and I would like to bring her to Dubai with her kids. Unfortunately she is not yet divorced and I was wondering if you know if it is possible for her to settle in Dubai ? Obviously I will not be able to sponsor her but she will get a job and I know that she will be able to sponsor her kids (???). 

My main question is to know if the UAE authority will request any paper signed by her actual husband if she apply for a residence visa ?

If you have any comments about this situation or if you hear about similar case, I would be grateful to read you.

Thank you in advance

Siesta.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forum, 
i see a few problems...
1st - you officially couldnt even live together as you arent married
2nd- are you sure she will get a job, and her employer will sponsor her? 


Yes, I would say she would need a letter from her husband, allowing the children to leave her home country.


----------

